# Best Heat Transfer Vinyl



## pyroazmb (Feb 24, 2017)

Hello, i am new to the forums & also to heat pressing. I just purchased a heat press & vinyl cutter plotter on ebay & wondering which heat transfer vinyl would be best to do for clothing. I am doing shirts, sweaters, kids tees, bibs, etc. I have customers so I want to make sure the vinyl doesn't peel or crack or anything so any advice on good quality vinyl would be appreciated. Thank you all & I'm glad i found this forum. Lots of helpful tips


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

am also wanting to know , cause buying 3g jet opaue it doesnt go into the fabric it leaves a layer and noticiblle state , plasicy feeling.


rather get vinyl roll with the same price and vinyls looks nicer.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Your choice of vinyl will depend on the look you want and the fabric you use.

Give us more details and we'll have some recommendations for you.


----------



## pyroazmb (Feb 24, 2017)

its mainly just 1 color designs. no glossy look. basically as if it was screen printed on. AAA shirts


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I like Sprectracut II from Imprintables. Closest to a screen print I have found. Fools a lot of folks. SPECTRA® Cut II | Heat Transfer Vinyl | Imprintables Warehouse


----------



## pyroazmb (Feb 24, 2017)

splathead said:


> I like Sprectracut II from Imprintables. Closest to a screen print I have found. Fools a lot of folks. SPECTRA® Cut II | Heat Transfer Vinyl | Imprintables Warehouse


is that roughly how much vinyl will cost me? about $35 for 5 yards?


----------



## Beachway Tees (Feb 2, 2017)

Yes you can expect to pay in the area of $6 to 8 per yard depending upon the width for a 5 yard roll. If you purchase longer rolls the price drops. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyroazmb (Feb 24, 2017)

im looking at Siser EasyWeed Stretch HTV for its matte finish. Its $35 for 15 inches by 15 feet. has anyone tried this kind? any feedback on it


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

I use a lot of this, Easy Cut | Xpres and it goes through the wash at 60 right way out and tumbles without cracking or peeling. it's only in sheets though.


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

splathead said:


> I like Sprectracut II from Imprintables. Closest to a screen print I have found. Fools a lot of folks. SPECTRA® Cut II | Heat Transfer Vinyl | Imprintables Warehouse



are vinyl better then 3g jet opaque.



why doesnt 3g jet opaque go into the fabric ike jpss do???


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

hanna21 said:


> are vinyl better then 3g jet opaque.


Two different animals. Each serves their purpose. You can't get a multi-color image with vinyl, or photographs. And with vinyl you don't get a white background that has to be removed. 



> why doesnt 3g jet opaque go into the fabric ike jpss do???


 Because of the white backing needed to show up on dark garments.


----------



## hanna21 (Jan 24, 2017)

splathead said:


> Two different animals. Each serves their purpose. You can't get a multi-color image with vinyl, or photographs. And with vinyl you don't get a white background that has to be removed.
> 
> Because of the white backing needed to show up on dark garments.




vinyl is mainly for cutting out text ? is that right


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

You can do 'limited' graphics by cutting the different colours of your design and layering them on top of each other.


----------



## pyroazmb (Feb 24, 2017)

so any info on siser easyweed stretch vinyl? im lookin into those right now


----------



## Nmfiredawg (Sep 13, 2014)

Haven't used the stretch but use siser for list of my vinyl needs. From glitter, to holographic, to standard. I have shirts out there that hold up wonderfully. Normally only will layer up to two layers. I have seen one of my shirts that looks great after two years except for the layered portion. He says he washes it few times a week and wears it constantly. Only thing I don't like is for large prints they don't breath well at all, and can feel hot.


----------



## cherlmas (Oct 30, 2014)

I bought this shirt at walmart last week and want to know how it was done. is this






some sort of vinyl if so what kind. can anyone help me. it is a heart shape with palm trees on a black polyester spandex blend and it feels velvety soft. click on the attach


----------



## cherlmas (Oct 30, 2014)

The print is ultra thin and silky soft it looks like some kind of vinyl I may be wrong can someone tell me what kind of print this. and if it is vinyl what type of vinyl.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Walmart wouldn't use vinyl for mass produced shirts like this. It looks like a puff screen print. 



You could do something like this in vinyl. But I wouldn't want to be the weeder, or the person lining up 3 different color pieces while pressing.


----------



## ScreamingMimi (Oct 2, 2018)

pyroazmb said:


> so any info on siser easyweed stretch vinyl? im lookin into those right now


I have not used the stretch, but I have been using the Siser Easyweed for years and have no complaints.


----------



## Sarah Green (12 mo ago)

I have been purchasing my vinyl from Holographic Sign Vinyl Film | The Vinyl Corporation
Absolutely love the ranges they have on offer. Love the stuff.


----------



## sbremner (Oct 24, 2007)

pyroazmb said:


> im looking at Siser EasyWeed Stretch HTV for its matte finish. Its $35 for 15 inches by 15 feet. has anyone tried this kind? any feedback on it


We don't do a lot of HTV, as we screen most orders, but we've been very happy with Siser Easy Weed for the last few years. However, with the variety of materials to press on out there, you might on occasion need a specialty vinyl. More homework...


----------



## JohnDeco (Mar 2, 2020)

The best vinyl depends upon the substrate. Black, light-colored, white substrates must be used with compatible vinyl transfers.


----------



## GlennLA2017 (Mar 7, 2018)

My go to is B-Flex gimme5. It's stretchier than Siser, has a matte finish, quick and easy application process. I think Siser is overrated. The only downside with B-Flex is that they lack distribution on the west coast so I have to allow 3-4 days to get it from a east coast distributor.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

GlennLA2017 said:


> My go to is B-Flex gimme5. It's stretchier than Siser, has a matte finish, quick and easy application process. I think Siser is overrated. The only downside with B-Flex is that they lack distribution on the west coast so I have to allow 3-4 days to get it from a east coast distributor.


bay inkjet in oakland carries it here


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There are also distributors in TX and the midwest with 2 day standard shipping.


----------



## GlennLA2017 (Mar 7, 2018)

Good to know! Thank you!


----------



## ringer (Nov 30, 2012)

into the T said:


> bay inkjet in oakland carries it here





GlennLA2017 said:


> My go to is B-Flex gimme5. It's stretchier than Siser, has a matte finish, quick and easy application process. I think Siser is overrated. The only downside with B-Flex is that they lack distribution on the west coast so I have to allow 3-4 days to get it from a east coast distributor.


I've been using B-Flex too. Its thin, which is nice, but its a little crispy as far as texture goes. I've been planning on trying a few others now.


GlennLA2017 said:


> My go to is B-Flex gimme5. It's stretchier than Siser, has a matte finish, quick and easy application process. I think Siser is overrated. The only downside with B-Flex is that they lack distribution on the west coast so I have to allow 3-4 days to get it from a east coast distributor.


I've also been using B-Flex. My only complaint is its a little crispy feeling. It adheres well though and looks nice. If Stahls Ultraweed was available in 12" I would use that, of my tests I've done it has the best feel in my opinion.


----------

